

How to Save Time by Watching Videos at Higher Playback Speeds - twampss
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-to-save-time-by-watching-videos-at-higher-playback-speeds/

======
SwellJoe
I've read about a few listener comprehension studies, and it's been found that
people generally comprehend higher pitched, slightly faster than average,
voices better, and female voices are better than male for comprehension and
retention.

I don't know how that applies to this particular trick, but this is something
I've had a vague wish for, for years. Though I just wanted a button on YouTube
for, "Talking too slow!" that would speed them up some.

~~~
huhtenberg
> _comprehend higher pitched, slightly faster than average, voices better_

That's definitely true. _Not_ comprehending them takes years of married life
and continuous practice.

------
huhtenberg
How come no pitch correction in sample videos ? I assume AviSynth is capable
of doing that.

~~~
notauser
Myth TV can run playback at faster (or slower) than real time, and does pitch
correction.

My sweet spot seems to be 1.5x-3x depending on content. Movies tend to lose
nothing no matter how fast you watch them, while technical stuff gets hard to
follow really fast.

------
mikeytown2
Reclock is a much better option IMO
<http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ReClock_Directshow_Filter>

AviSynth isn't the best audio processor. It's much better with the visual side
of frame rate conversion. Its other strong points are: dealing with
interlacing correctly, resizing, pseudo HDR, and improving how the clip looks
(denoise, deblock, dehalo, sharpen, ect...). It's something I play around/code
for with in my spare time. Check it out, you might like it :)
<http://avisynth.org/>

------
bprater
I do this pretty often when listening to books on tape, I thin it's a natural
to do this when listening to long-form video.

------
arghnoname
I believe I read once that advertisers have software that reduces the length
of the pauses between words/sounds in a video to speed it up, without it
seeming as sped up.

~~~
jodrellblank
I would like to see and try that, since my perception is that unless one
deliberately adds them, there are no pauses between words. (Try to listen to a
foreign language radio station and identify where the words are, for
instance).

------
lallysingh
First time I read that, it sounded like the title of another useless, obvious
patent.

"A method for faster performance through accelerated playback"

------
bemmu
Man, I thought this was going to be a parody of speed reading.

------
revelude
Up next:

How to Save Time by Removing Consonants from Your Vocabulary

